# Tuna



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Where would be the best rig for YFT at this time of year. Ram Powell or Noble Globe Trotter


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Globe trotter. But the distance between the two you named is a big difference.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hit and miss which rig you'll find the Tuna on. Beer Can was the one for us a couple of weeks ago. If you are really set on Tuna, I'd take the boat to Venice and run to Mars or Nakika. So many more rigs around that area. Shrimp season is also open, so there should be plenty of Tuna around the shrimp boats.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Mikvi are you going out anytime soon? We definitely want tuna. Big YFT is the target. I only have one night and day off is the only problem. How far is the drive to Venice. Could you drive there after work on a Monday, and leave go hit those rigs at the right time?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There isn't a "best rig" at all times of the year. It all depends on the conditions at the time. Get a subscription to Hilton's Real-time Navigator and you'll be able to see what's happening out there


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Chris, Ram Powell is looking good according to how Mr.Tom told me to read my subscription last month. It has Blue Water and good life. I still can use some help on reading the currents and figuring out pushes etc....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

deltacreekflies said:


> Where would be the best rig for YFT at this time of year. Ram Powell or Noble Globe Trotter


We only have two choices? I coulda sworn there were like 7 within a 20 mile radius in that area


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> Hit and miss which rig you'll find the Tuna on. Beer Can was the one for us a couple of weeks ago. If you are really set on Tuna, I'd take the boat to Venice and run to Mars or Nakika. So many more rigs around that area. Shrimp season is also open, so there should be plenty of Tuna around the shrimp boats.


Mars and Nakika are two completely different directions from south pass...also what shrimp boats are you referring to?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Capt. Woody any suggestions would be great as we haven't ever been out there. We are just trying to find out which are the better more productive ones. Someone told us he could usually could catch YFT at Ram Powell. Also he ALWAYS caught BFT at Petronius at night. I have learned two words that usually don't work in fishing are always and never. So I thought I would ask for good spots to try.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

deltacreekflies said:


> Capt. Woody any suggestions would be great as we haven't ever been out there. We are just trying to find out which are the better more productive ones. Someone told us he could usually could catch YFT at Ram Powell. Also he ALWAYS caught BFT at Petronius at night. I have learned two words that usually don't work in fishing are always and never. So I thought I would ask for good spots to try.


Lets take this party to PM and lets see if I can get yall pointed in right direction


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You first need to decide if it is tuna you are after (yellowfin and bigeye) or blackfin. Completely different tactics and fuel burn. If you are content catching blackfin, then load up on jigs and go no further than petronius at night. They are always there. Every rig in the gulf has blacks at night


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Mars and Nakika are two completely different directions from south pass...also what shrimp boats are you referring to?


Sorry meant Ursa. Shrimp boats not out? I was told the season opened on 20 June?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> Sorry meant Ursa. Shrimp boats not out? I was told the season opened on 20 June?


I know nothing about the shrimping business. All I know is that there always seems to be a couple dragging, but the majority of them are seen in the fall. Last 10 days of September, all of October is generally when the whole charter fleet shifts into "shrimp boat" mode, and start throwing toads on the dock basically every day. Real fish, 130-200+


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Mars and Nakika are two completely different directions from south pass...also what shrimp boats are you referring to?


My Bad. Meant Ursa. I thought shrimp season opened 20 June? No boats out?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Mikvi said:


> My Bad. Meant Ursa. I thought shrimp season opened 20 June? No boats out?


Mars and Ursa = 6 one way half dozen the other


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> You first need to decide if it is tuna you are after (yellowfin and bigeye) or blackfin. Completely different tactics and fuel burn. If you are content catching blackfin, then load up on jigs and go no further than petronius at night. They are always there. Every rig in the gulf has blacks at night



Petronius off Pensacola? 

Just curious as I'd love to catch some Tuna. Not sure I have what it takes though. Got a 24 ft Bay boat with 77 gallon capacity.


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

*I was Looking at a different tactic but maybe I am off*

I trolled the edge to SW pass last month and saw and caught only a sun burn..but we did see tuna working 12 or so mile to the SW of the Nipple. My new thought is to run out towards the Trysler grounds and throw out my high speed spread for wahoo till I hit my chosen spot (Hiltons and you guys included) and then just shut the boat down and drift fish and chum for the day. let the current and winds decide our course and see what happens.. last time we did this Mahi decided to make our day but I am hoping tuna change the tide this time..Friday is when I am looking to make this run...Channel 68 boat name is Damn it 3


----------

